# Court's saddles any opinions?



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

*Courts?*

Do you mean Crates? Never heard of Courts. If you are talking about Crates, they are Quality saddles. I am looking at one of their trail saddles now for my horse.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Apparently Courts is a more economically priced version and take off of Crates. They have been around for quite awhile. Hopefully they are decent because we went ahead and ordered one. We did try one on our horse at the store and a fitter person said it was good. We had to order one not in the shop because my husband wanted the cheaper version without all the bling  I was hoping someone had some experience with Courts but too late now, the saddle is on it's way.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I bought a courts saddle WEEKS ago thats somehow is "lost" in mail... if I ever end up getting the darned thing, I'll let ya know the qauility.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Lost in the mail! How can you lose something that big!! I would love to know your opinion of yours whenever it does arrive


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

*Courts saddles*

I looked the company up on the internet, am going riding now so only briefed the pleasure saddles. They look nice!!

And yes, let us know how it works.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

*Courts saddles*

Juniper, check out tackreviews, there is only one post but it gave an awesome review!! Sounds like you will have a very nice saddle!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I checked out tack review and there were a number of good reports of Court's saddles under different categories. Thanks garlicbunny, I did not know there was such a website.
I feel relieved. I am sure the saddle will be more than adequate for the amount and type of riding we do. 
When ever comes in the mail I will give an update.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

No idea how you can loose something that big, but the USPS sure managed too!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Okay, we got our Court's saddle. It took a month longer than they said. My husband really likes it though. It seems to fit the horse, I keep checking to make sure it is not making him sore like our old, too small saddle. They did everything we asked for, or I should say took all the bling off to make it cheaper. But it is still a very nice looking saddle. My husband says it is comfortable.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

I know some people who have used Courts, and they love them. They hold up really well.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

great to hear.


----------

